# Termite Tenting Blues



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a question regarding drywood termites.

Being in South Florida, I have always been told that termites are facts of life, it's not a matter of IF, but a matter of WHEN.

I have had two houses tented so far, by reputable companies. One by a national chain (Terminix) and one by a local family owned company. Tenting was the recommended treatment, termite droppings (dust) were found but since no one knows how widespread, we opted for the tenting as the ultimate solution.

Both times, after the tenting, the activities stop, but after two years, we saw same activities in the same general areas. It seems like the tenting does not kill off all the termites, and when I called the companies to complain, they said those could be new termites - but in the same areas? Twice?

The only way is to continue to combat them by buying the termite maintenance program and pay yearly and when you see new activities they tent again.

Now I have a property that I am doing some major rehab, with moisture damages to the ceiling and after I took down most of the sheet rock, I see termite dusts being "ejected" in 14 different areas in the 4000SF house. It would form a circular area about 6" to 8" in diameter like coffee grounds spread on the floor. Being that there are so many areas seem like tenting is the only way to go, right?

But how do I know it won't come back in 2 years like last two times? Is it possible the gas only kill off the termites but leaves the eggs unharmed and when the eggs hatch after they removed the tents it starts over again?

If I can see the actual beam or plank with the tiny pin holes, is there a way I can spot treat this? How? I still would tent it but I might consider spot treatment if possible to get rid of all the visible infected areas.

Any comments or advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Had to have my California home tented twice within months. I did it as a selling feature the first time because I knew it would be an issue at closing anyhow. Buyer's bank wanted it tented again because an exterminator spotted something. UfDa! Scams in play? I think so but was being held by the you know whats if I wanted to close. 

I have had good luck with perimeter systems for other projects elsewhere in the country but of course, must just pay the piper. I have always used well referenced independent pest control companies and not the nationals for a blanket pest control solution. I paid a monthly retainer that included spraying trees and things and provided for overrides for special situations. I was licensed to buy things consumers cannot but still just turned over all pest control and was relieved when "She-DuJour" spotted a mouse, snake or bug sighting, someone came out and dealt with it.

Many, if not most, consumer pesticide products are not as effective as what a pest control company can get. And consumers are so notorious for abusing and overusing them it is no wonder many effective have had to be pulled from the shelves. 

I live in a highrise now and the battle is against bed bugs. I have no issues with them or any other bugs or rodents for that matter. There is diligent pest control for the building that comes and baits and sprays as needed but never more than necessary. 

It sounds like termites, like it or not, are a continuing issue for you. I would not mess around with skimped or box store DIY product approaches. Bite the bullet and find a company you trust to work with you to control the situation.


----------

